# Speedo cable for a Talbot highwayman



## mash180 (Aug 1, 2010)

I am looking for a replacement speedo cable for my Talbot Highwayman and have no idea where to start looking for one. Any ideas or suggestions please ?


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Try "No 1 Gear" 01460 67000. email [email protected]
Hope this helps
Ian


----------



## bradleypark (Dec 31, 2007)

I agree with Ian with 1st gear, but also you can try http://www.delfindesigns.co.uk/index.php
who also specialise in Talbots. Finally you could try your local motor factors as many of them have Talbot spares as stock items.
Good luck
Ken


----------

